# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  What are the best kinds of steroids to start with

## jbstalion3

I'm 17 and looking to start my first steroid cycle. What are the best (as relatively cheapest) steroids out there. Also what are some legit online websites that have good quality substances. I've been reading quite a bit about testosterone cypionate and primobolan depot. Are these good steroids to begin with? thanks

----------


## WARMachine

First let me say, Welcome to AR!

Secondly, enjoy your suspension. 

We do not discuss how, where, or how much steroids are on this board.

Also, you must be 18 to be a member here.

Now onto the issues. Your test levels are SO high right now, with proper diet and training you shouldnt have an issue with gaining at all...

Take my advice bro, youre WAY to young for AAS use. You could easily damage youe HPTA permanatly.

Best of Luck!


Workout Section
http://forums.steroid.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3

Under 170? Over 5'10"?
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=344896

Diet Help
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=355744

Diet Section
http://forums.steroid.com/forumdisplay.php?f=6

Choosing Diets
http://www.steroid.com/diet.php

If You Are Under 24 Then Read This 
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=15197 

Read the Rules
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=145582

-WAR

----------


## oc pitbull

i started when iw as 19 and had many problems mostly becuase I did not read up enough to even know what i was doing. save yourself the problems and just focus on your diet.

----------

